
Khashoggi Disappearance Spurs Western Walkout of Saudi 'Davos in the Desert' - tango24
https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/2018/10/12/western-walkout-saudi-davos-desert-conference-over-jamal-khashoggi-undermines-kingdoms-modernization-plans/
======
yasp
The event itself is being held at the same hotel, the Ritz-Carlton, where
Mohammad bin Salman was detaining and allegedly torturing various Saudi
elites. Surely that should have been enough reason to generate negative press.
Western politicians shrugged it off pretty easily.

